# my toyota vios



## jonz80 (Jun 30, 2008)

i'm new here... i'm from the philippines. my car is a toyota vios 1.3j


My system:

hu: alpine cda- 9887

seps: focal polyglass v1
sub: jl 10w1v2
amp: dls ca51 
wires: lightning audio
changer: alpine cha-s624

full active system


Objective: 

sq set up, plain design trunk without compromising space.

DIY installation, wiring, and woodworks...



My ride:










2006 silver steel 1.3j toyota vios



alpine 9887











focal polyglass v1 tweeter 











efx fuse holder with DIY plexiglass holder











jl 10w1v2 and dls ca51 5ch amp with my DIY woodworks





























hidden rear fuse holder


















tools











deadening plus xxxmats 










xmats











acoustimat deadening (oem look deadening)












top with xmats


----------



## jonz80 (Jun 30, 2008)

this is the trunk of my vios before, DIY woodworks.










the amp was placed on the floor, i'll be changing the layout... sub and amprack at vertical position.












after careful planning the design. i cut the mdf to there respective sizes using the jigsaw and straighten the cut using the grinder.










assembled the box using triple 8 glue (ca glue)










sealing the box by applying woodglue. 










finished the box 0.64cuft for jl 10w1v2. the open part will serve as the amprack.










this would be the frame of my floor.










test fit, frame and box









































































the inner part were rounded sand, no router used in this project.


----------



## jonz80 (Jun 30, 2008)

frame










fixed the frame to the floor



















wired the amplifier










this is how it looks like at the back, see the three holes, that would be the ventilation of the amp





































easy access for the tire




















finished...


----------



## kiko (Feb 1, 2008)

damm bro ! thats what i call a clean trunk ! love the trunk set up...very nice


----------



## maxxis (Jun 10, 2008)

Excellent job and very clean.


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

DIYMA Boys from the PI!!! Representin'!


----------



## burakol (Apr 25, 2008)

great install!!! pics don't do justice....


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

really clean install!!! great job!


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

Holy awsometown!


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

nice installation bro... ur pictures gives me some idea to work on my own... driving vios too btw


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Hey it's my installer!!!

Nice build! Where are the new seps??


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Awesome work! Nice attention to detail and it obviously paid off!


----------



## Chadzilla500 (Jun 30, 2008)

very very clean setup.. good job!


----------



## Et Cetera (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow! Very nice indeed...


----------



## KennyT (Mar 14, 2008)

very nice setup bro.ganda!


----------



## taaron (Jun 26, 2008)

great DIY skills!! damn, wish i have the skills too


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

looks good, only suggestion, shorten your ground and actually ground it the body a seat bolt is not a good ground


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

looks very good. nice and simple. 

Jason


----------



## typericey (May 13, 2006)

mojako said:


> Hey it's my installer!!!


installer? so this is not really DIY, but a professional install? 

nice clean job nonetheless...


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Gerald,
Jonz is my installer - he's a DIY installer  He builds everything in his backyard.


----------



## soundqdoug (Jul 1, 2008)

Very Cool! I used the CDA9887 for a short while, wish I still had it...


----------



## keanneboi (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice clean setup bro!


----------

